# Ariens Deluxe 30 EFI



## Sharon Sisti (Dec 11, 2019)

Help Please. Brand new machine. Plugged charger into a (well hidden) connector with red/black wires; have to assume that's correct because instructions were not clear. Charged overnight, green. Put in non-ethanol gas, machine came with oil from factory. Manual says it doesn't matter what the throttle is set to, (didn't start regardless of setting). Turned starter to on position with key and didn't hear any clicking as I've seen in online videos. Used the pull and the electronic start and could hear the engine but didn't start. Feels like a disconnect between the Starter and battery? 
Called Lowes and they are sending a new machine but I need to know if we've done this correctly. Many thanks for your advice.
KAD


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Sounds like there is something grounded … ???

Pull the plug or insert an inline spark tester to check for spark.

Regardless where you bought it, Ariens still covers it under warranty.

Receiving another one and following your same procedures may indeed give you the same results?

Did you put this together out of the box, or was it delivered to you all together as a rolling completely together?


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

When you say you did not hear any clicking (when you turn the key), you should hear a short whine/whirring as the fuel pump builds up pressure. If you do not hear that, then the connector is not making contact or the battery is shot.
I had trouble making a good connection connection on mine. My bet is the connector is not pushed together enough.
Robert


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry to Hear of EFI Problems


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Yup, no noise is no fuel pump, and no pressure. Charger went green, so it would seem thr battery should be OK. As noted, make sure it's plugged back in tight, and check for lights on the ECU under the dash. Dark is a power problem. Light means thr ECU has power (and the fuel pump should, since I don't think the ECU has control of it).. Check for power at the fuel pump. If present, then the pump is bad, and if not, check the harness to the pump.

No pressure means no fuel from the injector, and no start. Likely as simple as an assembly error.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Make sure your fuse is installed and good.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome to the SB Forum.


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

One thing to add (I did this too) is when it is plugged back together, it is very easy to have the pins push back out of the plastic plug...it will lock but not make connection. Pull the plug apart, move the wire connectors back into the plastic plug and hold the wire with the plug tight when you push together.
99% sure this is your problem.

Robert


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Sharon Sisti said:


> Help Please. Brand new machine. Plugged charger into a (well hidden) connector with red/black wires; have to assume that's correct because instructions were not clear. Charged overnight, green. Put in non-ethanol gas, machine came with oil from factory. Manual says it doesn't matter what the throttle is set to, (didn't start regardless of setting). Turned starter to on position with key and didn't hear any clicking as I've seen in online videos. Used the pull and the electronic start and could hear the engine but didn't start. Feels like a disconnect between the Starter and battery?
> Called Lowes and they are sending a new machine but I need to know if we've done this correctly. Many thanks for your advice.
> KAD


You said the light is green. In the service manual it says it should be "a blinking green LED indicates the ECU processor is operating properly" Constant green indicates low voltage or battery needs replacing.


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

I suspect that the green light they are referring to is the charge complete light on the charger...not the ECU...at least that is how I took it.
Robert


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

bbwb said:


> I suspect that the green light they are referring to is the charge complete light on the charger...not the ECU...at least that is how I took it.
> Robert


I wonder then if the ECU is showing a blinking green or maybe the red led is blinking.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Also they said they hooked up the charger to the battery and charged the battery until the charger was green. Isn't the next step to plug the battery into the wiring harness on the machine? Maybe they did and just didn't list that step but if not then all they have is a charged battery not plugged into anything.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

My thoughts as well . . . unless specific details are given, *NEVER* assume!


----------



## Sharon Sisti (Dec 11, 2019)

Thanks, will try.


----------



## Sharon Sisti (Dec 11, 2019)

Thanks.


----------



## Sharon Sisti (Dec 11, 2019)

I use the connector with the red and black wire to charge the battery. Then I disconnect the battery charger from the red and black wire connector. I reconnect the the original wires. Does the red and black wire connect to anything or is that just for charging?


----------



## Sharon Sisti (Dec 11, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Here is a link to the service manual:https://www.ariens.com/en-us/manuals/download
You need to enter your model number 921049
Scroll down until you see:SERVICE MANUAL ENG ST30DLE DELUXE EFI 120V
Model: 921049
Serial: 101-99999

Then click on download PDF. Info for battery is on page 52. The wires from the battery have to be plugged into the wiring harness. If not you have no power to run the EFI.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Sharon Sisti said:


> I use the connector with the red and black wire to charge the battery. Then I disconnect the battery charger from the red and black wire connector. I reconnect the the original wires. Does the red and black wire connect to anything or is that just for charging?


Just looked this up for another poster. The battery has *ONE* set of leads that is used to both charge and power the EFI. You unplug from the blower to charge, and plug back into run, so if those leads are unconnected, that is the problem - the battery is connected to nothing, and the blower has no power to prime and start. The manual covers this pretty well - there is a connector under the dash that the battery leads need to plug into, and the blower ships with it disconnected. Might be easier to spot it in service position . . .

And allow me to suggest that you fully read your manual . . .


----------

